# Anyone have any Nightstand Plans?



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got a TS, Drill Press, and a RT. SO wants matching ones. I would like a drawer and hopefully something simple. Not too fancy. I can source S4 lumber through menards. (I believe it's S4). Either way I have access to a planer and a jointer if I need them. Just looking for some suggestions. It will be my first project other than a push rod, some picture frames, small stuff etc. 

Thanks!:smile:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

why not practice your skills and create a design?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

eschatz said:


> I've got a TS, Drill Press, and a RT. SO wants matching ones. I would like a drawer and hopefully something simple. Not too fancy. I can source S4 lumber through menards. (I believe it's S4). Either way I have access to a planer and a jointer if I need them. Just looking for some suggestions. It will be my first project other than a push rod, some picture frames, small stuff etc.
> 
> Thanks!:smile:


Enjoy your stay. You can take my place. I hope you eventually get a worthwhile answer.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I generally do internet searches for photos and videos and adopt different ideas for what I want to make. One website I have found is Ana white .com and it has decent plans. But you really can do it on your own. If there is an aspect of a project that you are unsure of, then just watch some how to YouTube videos.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I never follow any plans. Most of the time, I draw a simple "plan" and work from there. Other times, it may be nothing more than a picture of the finished project.

I don't think I have the skill to accurately cut individual pieces to the exact width, thickness and length and expect them to fit properly.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it! 

Here is an example.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## kbry (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm working on a version of this night stand.









I just hope it looks this good when it's complete.


----------



## Bleedinblue (Mar 4, 2014)

Ana-White is what got me started in woodworking. Point in fact, my first project about 18 months ago was a simple night stand. Her plans are very basic, easy to understand and don't require many tools. I built my first several projects using her plans and not much more than a kreg jig and compound miter saw. I think her site is GREAT for beginners, she's got several night stand plans.

Creating your own plan is great, but starting off, most of us don't have that capability. After building a dozen or so pieces, I'm just now branching out and modifying plans and making my own.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

SandburRanch said:


> Enjoy your stay. You can take my place. I hope you eventually get a worthwhile answer.


:blink::huh:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Depending on what you want, I am building these?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/de-rusting-woodworking-skills-58511/index2/

Most of the time I do detailed plans before I build and did for these. The plans are plain though, so they will not include the lathe profiles of the leg turnings, but the rest is there. They are in 3D with assembly. No problem to build these with square legs, using the tools you have.

PM me if you want a free copy.


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

SandburRanch said:


> Enjoy your stay. You can take my place. I hope you eventually get a worthwhile answer.


At least he's not bitter!


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

WillemJM said:


> Depending on what you want, I am building these?
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/de-rusting-woodworking-skills-58511/index2/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tutorial. That looks awesome!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

SandburRanch said:


> Enjoy your stay. You can take my place. I hope you eventually get a worthwhile answer.


What the hell got into him??


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

There are some decent side-table plans in Paul Sellers' book that would work for a nightstand. Just about every third issue of Woodsmith has them, so you may want to check your local library and see if there's something you like there. Other good magazines to look through are Fine Woodworking (there's bound to be something you'll like), American Woodworker, and Wood magazine.

If it were me, I'd go very simple for the first one. Four squared legs -- maybe taper them? -- with the aprons attached with either dowels or pocket screws. Use off the shelf table top fasteners (Rockler has them) to attach the tops. You'll know better than any plan-maker what dimensions will fit with your existing bedroom furniture. Start out with the simple joinery: there's plenty of time to learn how to cut mortise and tenon joints later. (Now, if only I could learn to follow my own advice....)


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome! I need to make a printer stand, which has a lot of similarities with a night stand, and have found a few candidates.
Steve Ramsey has these Night stands. And Jord's Woodshop has these plans for a drink table that could be called a night stand just fine.

As others have said, just drawing what you have in mind and working from there definitely has its advantages, and for existing plans, don't be afraid to modify them to fit your needs better. 
And if you want to try your hand a drawing plans out on the computer, Sketchup is a rather easy way to do that. Jay Bates has a Youtube channel Jayscustomcreations and he has lots of Sketchup videos that were indispensable for me.

Good luck, and ask us if you have any more questions along the way!
Acer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU10pIp5PHQ


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's 3 ideas in order of difficulty. The first (easiest) have free plans, or at least very similar, on the web. Other 2 were designed thru customer input.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I recommend bladeburner's first photo of a Shaker style table. It's simple, easy to duplicate and looks great when it's completed. Best part, If your bride thinks it's too tall for a night stand cut an inch or so off the bottom of the legs. I built one from the Woodsmith magazine plans. If you have a library close you can see it in* Woodsmith No. 11 (September 1980)*


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

wdn58 said:


> I have searched for different plans and projects online. Quite a few designs and plans can be downloaded free of charge.


Why don't you pay for advertising on this site?


----------



## paulgwood (Sep 4, 2014)

kbry said:


> I'm working on a version of this night stand.
> 
> View attachment 90235
> 
> ...


Did you ever get this night stand built?


----------



## kbry (Mar 3, 2014)

paulgwood said:


> Did you ever get this night stand built?


Yep. They have been done for awhile and I should had posted this picture.


----------

